# Poetry Reading Suggestions?



## Achilles (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm going to the library to get some books. There's a surprise.

Planning on picking up a poetry anthology and reading it cover to cover. The question is, what poet? Sadly, I am not well versed in the literary works of some of the most notable poets--excepting Shakespeare and Robert Frost--but I plan to learn more. I'm asking for suggestions for whom to study. I want classics, not modern poetry. Who are your favorites?


----------



## Kikster (Aug 2, 2005)

baudelaire... very intense and sometimes disturbing, but I think his poems are great.

also, I really like prevert. he has a very peculiar style, and some incredibly vivid takes on life and love. I've never read english translations of his poems, so hopefully you won't be disappointed in the translation....


----------



## Achilles (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmm... I'll check those out.

I was thinking more along the lines of Dickinson, Yeats, Milton, etc. You know, the ones that everybody has read but me. Any other comments?


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Aug 2, 2005)

Rainer Maria Rilke.

Not one of those "everyone has read," but definitely worth reading.


----------



## Kikster (Aug 2, 2005)

how about goethe and dante then? if you really want something "classic"....


----------



## Achilles (Aug 2, 2005)

I say I'm going to the library to pick up one book. Yeah, right. Assuredly, I'll be coming home with a stack up to my eyeballs because I can't decide.


----------



## Kikster (Aug 2, 2005)

hehehe I know that feeling.

when I go to the bookstore to "buy one book" I usually end up spending more than $100....


----------



## The_Revisionist (Aug 4, 2005)

Bukowski is the ticket.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 25, 2005)

> Rainer Maria Rilke.


I don't mean to be aggressive or anything, but what can be gained from reading translated works? Especially reading sonnets and such--where the meter and rhyme has no bearing. In my opinion, translations never do a work justice...


----------



## Londongrey (Aug 26, 2005)

Follow the link:

http://www.everypoet.com/readinglist.htm


----------



## Londongrey (Aug 27, 2005)

You might also want to study Seamus Heaney, a very good poet.


----------



## WritingForum (Mar 5, 2007)

Anyone for W.B. Yeats?


----------



## ruksak (Mar 5, 2007)

The_Revisionist said:
			
		

> Bukowski is the ticket.


 
I'm with this one - far from conventional, but superb.  Any of his will do, but if you can find it start with 'Love is a dog from hell.'  Irresistable title in my opinion.


----------



## DesolateValkyrie (Mar 5, 2007)

xavier villaurrita


----------



## CircusFolk (Mar 5, 2007)

I've only read one poem by Alfred Lord Tennyson, but I happen to adore it. 

The Lady of Shallot, great poem <3


----------



## Poe Clock (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, come on, 14 replies and no mention of Poe?  ;P  

Seriously.  If you're looking for classic poetry, Poe is my all-time favourite.  Also agreeing with Kikster that you should check out Baudelaire and Dante.


----------



## Anarkos (Mar 7, 2007)

James K Baxter.


----------



## TinyMachines (Mar 10, 2007)

Bukowski is modern, and they said they didn't want modern. Otherwise I would suggest Bukowski too. 
If you are looking for classics I would go with Dorothy Wordsworth or William Wordsworth. Both are the best of their gender in the romantic poets. (my opinion. no offense to the tennyson and keats fans who said something)


----------

